# FreeBSD 11 install - missing proxy option



## garcetto (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi to all,
Is there a way where I can set proxy setting (for downloading packages) for boot-only install?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2015)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

